# Cutting down to see definition.



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey guys, as many of you know i've posted a lot on here about cutting, and it has been going great, i was 16 stones 2 pounds when i started this regime about 3 months ago and i now weigh in at 14 stones and 4 pounds, but i am still wobbly and no where near as firm as i would like to be. I go to the gym 5 times a week to train a different muscle part every time (i know i have taken some stick saying that this routine is pants but it seems to have worked for me as i have become more shapely and lost a lot of fat) and i perform an incline walk for as long as time allows, but i make sure it is at LEAST 30 minutes, with the incle at 10 on a scale of 1-15 and speed of 5 km/h. This is at the end of every session. So i spend about an hour on the weights, and then hit the treadmill. Is there anyway to drop fat faster and really lean up.

Also, i don't do ab work because i have fat over my abs, but will ab work help burn the fat around my stomach. I desperately want to get rid of my love handles and my moobs, what is the best thing for these?

So my diet and exercise routine is as follows, any advice would be greatly appreciated as to what could get me ripped! Regards 

Diet:

8am - Breakfast

Two slices of white bread toast with peanut butter

10am - Snack

A banana or a special K bar and 2 scoop whey protein shake (24g per scoop) with water

1pm - Lunch

Chicken Salad with a dash of sweet chilli sauce or 2 tins of mackrel fillets in spicy tomato sauce

4pm - Snack

A banana or special K bar and 2 scoops whey protein shake (24g per scoop) with water

6.30pm - Pre Workout

2-3 scoops of BSN NO XPLODE mixed with 300-450ml of water

7pm - During training

Promax Diet Bar, Water

10pm - Dinner

High protein meat or fish and a small side of salad with no dressing

Exercise Program:

Monday - Rest

Tuesday - Chest

Wednesday - Legs

Thursday - Shoulders

Friday - Arms

Saturday - Rest

Sunday - Back


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

5x a week is only working cos its stripping fat off you lol.

you are POSSIBLY dramatically crippling your capacity to build muscle.

i`d bet youve lost a lot more muscle doing things this way.

alot of "bigger" guys can get away with this until its time to build muscle as they have lots of natural muscle hidden away.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

n while i tend to say away from diet threads...

first meal-no protein lol


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

What do you mean crippling my capacity to build muscle, and how so?

So you also recommend perhaps a scoop of whey with breakfast?

Regards.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Diet still needs a little work, white bread and special k bars do not belong in a cutting diet.

You have lost a lot of weight so far so don't be inpatient, it's far better to drop the weight gradually as it's more likely fat you are losing. I would suggest that of that 2 stone lost in the last 3 months you have also lost some muscle which is why you have not "firmed up" as much as you would have liked.

As mentioned before I would drop to a 3 day split to help with recovery and do extra cardio on the other days.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

What is a three day split and how would I do it, could you post up an example exercise program, would be greatly appreciated. So you recommend wholemeal bread and bananas instead of White bread and special k bars?

Regards.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Here is an example spilt:

MONDAY

Legs

Squat 2-3 x(WU) 1x(F)

Ext 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Curl 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Standing Calf 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Seated Calf 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Abs 3 different variations 1 set each (F)

WEDNESDAY

Chest & Arms

Bench 2-3 x(WU) 1x(F)

Incline Dumbbell 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Fly Machine 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Dip Machine 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Ez Curls 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Ex Ext 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Dumb Curls 1x(F)

Rope pushdown/Rope Hammer supper set 1x(F) (optional)

Abs 3 different variations 1 set each (F)

FRIDAY

Back & Shoulders & Calves

Deadlift 3-4 x(WU) 1x(F)

Pull up 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Dumbbell Row 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Pull Down alt grip 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Shoulder Press 2x(WU) 1x(F)

Lat raise 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Rear Delt 1x(F)

Seated Calf 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Standing Calf 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Add in a couple of days cardio, but give the weights 1 or even 2 days rest between workouts if you are still sore.

For breakfast I'd either have oats and protein or yeah a slice of wholemeal or seeded bread would be better but have it with some eggs perhaps 3-4 whites & 1 whole scrambled as you need some protein 1st thing.

Just leave out the special K bars and have 2 scoops protein and 1 piece fruit.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

What does (WU) mean? I assume (F) Means failure?

Can i do cardio on these days aswell because i really wanna strip fat fast, i have reading festival in just under 2 months and want to be ripped(ish) by then?!

Regards.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wu= warm ups

I say incline walk for 45mins 3 times a week, this is what I'm doing after my training. It's working wonders for me so give it a try.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Ahh right, thanks for clarifying man


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey guys, how does this diet sound for cutting?

8.00am - Breakfast

Scrambled Egg on Wholemeal Toast

10.00am - Snack

2 scoop Whey shake and a Banana

1.00pm - Lunch

A high protein meat (chicken, steak etc) and salad

4.00pm - Snack

Tin of mackrel fillets in spicy tomato sauce

7.00pm - During workout (on the days i don't train, what should i throw in here?)

Promax Diet Bar

10.00pm - Dinner

High protein meat (chicken, steak etc), eggs (scrambled or boiled) with salad or vegetables (which is better?)

I am only sticking to one shake a day and trying to consume most of my protein content through solids as opposed to liquids as i was told by a PT in my gym that this holds water.

I also drink water throughout the day and perform 30 minutes of hill walking a night.

Regards.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

what constitutes a shake?

i blend 3 of my meals :wink:

however if youre cutting whole food is more filling i think


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I wouldn't eat that banana, to much sugar and if you have a tyre around your tummy, then definitely not.

Tomato source have not nutritional value so off too


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

What would you recommend instead of these foods then?

Regards.


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

What about swapping the Banana for a handfull of Blueberries? Although tbh i can't personally see a problem with 1 banana a day and I eat the Mackeral fillets in spicy tomato sauce and i also think these are ok. :nod:

I would add some good fats in with your 4pm snack, say a handful of nuts or i can recommend 2 oatcakes with low sugar peanut butter.

Is there any way you can move your 30 minute night walk to turn it into a morning walk?

On non-training days you can just replicate your lunch or personally i would move your dinner to 7pm and then go for a pre-bedtime protein based snack with no carbs.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Finally, i've done some more research and found out what i can get hold of and what times i can eat properly at work etc.

So here goes, my final diet template for cutting.

8.00am - Breakfast

Scrambled Egg on Wholemeal Toast

10.00am - Snack

2 scoop Whey shake (Sci Mentor Premiu Whey), 3 ryvita crackers with peanut butter

1.00pm - Lunch

A high protein meat (chicken, steak etc) and salad or veg

4.00pm - Snack

Cup of chicken (not a cup as in the unit of measurement, but we have a man who sells hot food, and he fills a soup cup of chicken for me, about the size of a coke can, bit wider at the top) and a desert spoon of peanut butter

7.00pm - During workout (on the days i don't train, i would have my 10pm dinner here)

Promax Diet Bar

10.00pm - Dinner

High protein meat (chicken, steak etc), eggs (scrambled or boiled) with salad or veg

On non training days, what could i have here as a pre bed time snack? Handful of cashew nuts.

I really want to strip the fat off fast guys and i want to be able to see definition. I do hill walking after every gym session for a minimum of 30 minutes, but on non training days, what should i do?

I'm going to reading festival in approx 6 weeks and want to look in shape by then, i have a good foundation/shape but i just want to be ripped, and then when i see definition, i will start to bulk 

Any advice would be great.

Regards.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Also, I have some CLA capsules? Should I use these, if so, what times? And I ordered some new whey that came with free creatine. Should I use creatine to aid fat loss?

Regards.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Also, I have some CLA capsules? Should I use these, if so, what times? And I ordered some new whey that came with free creatine. Should I use creatine to aid fat loss?

Regards.


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

To be honest on non-training days i would either go for 1 scoop of whey before bed or maybe some cottage cheese. Ideally you want a decent amount of protein, say 25-30g but with minimal calories and carbs.

On non-training days any type of cardio exercise is fine, if you are not at the gym then 40-45 minutes fast walking / hill walking or cycling or go for a swim. Of course if you have gym equipment at home jump on that. If you want to be a slim Jim in 6 weeks then i would do a 40 minute cardio session in the morning followed by a 40 minute hill walk later in the day. You will only get out what you put in after all but good luck and hit it hard. :becky:


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

AlexanderBurton said:


> Also, I have some CLA capsules? Should I use these, if so, what times? And I ordered some new whey that came with free creatine. Should I use creatine to aid fat loss?
> 
> Regards.


I would recommend taking CLA but you need 4000mg-6000mg a day so make sure they are decent size capsules (eg 1000mg) as too many people tend to take 6 lower strength caps of sat 250mg which is not worth taking. I take 4 x 1000mg per day nd would say this is the minimum you should take. :becky:

Take the CLA with meals, say 2 x1000mg with breakfast and 2 x 1000mg with lunch. If you decide to take 6 then take the other 2 with a later meal.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

What sort of intensity in the morning? Because I don't have a treadmill and often have sore knees and back from road running in the past. And I think my CLA are 1000mg, but I was only taking 3 a day. Does the diet look ok then? With all the exercise bf cardio then that should cut me up? 

Regards.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

I also have approximately 30 pills left of some 20mcg clenbuterol, but I was contemplating on finishing these and perhaps moving onto some of the 40mcg tabs. I cycled the 20mcg for 2 weeks and I went up to 100mcg a day, and I did notice changes. Do you recommend this?

Regards


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

AlexanderBurton said:


> What sort of intensity in the morning? Because I don't have a treadmill and often have sore knees and back from road running in the past. And I think my CLA are 1000mg, but I was only taking 3 a day. Does the diet look ok then? With all the exercise bf cardio then that should cut me up?
> 
> Regards.


If you don't have any gym equipment at home and you don't have a bicycle, then either get out and start hill walking close to home or invest in a skipping rope for a tenner. You want lower intensity cardio rather than all-out totally out of breath almost falling on ur arsse type cardio.

Although skipping isn't really low intensity you can just do short bursts and rest. With enough cardio and clean eating you will get cut...but remember....Rome wasn't built in a day. :nod:

I do thing your 10am snack is a little too much tbh, i would just have the whey and 1 ryvita ya greedy piglet, hehe. Peanut butter is ok but in small amounts.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Skipping sounds cool  I could perhaps borrow a bike off someone aswell, is cycling effective for stripping fat? Also, what are your recommendations about my clenbuterol post above? And one ryvita it is then 

Regards.


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Cycling is how i have lost the majority of my weight tbh, with clean eating too. I did cycle Clen for a while but it didn't seem to do much for me but having said that i know some people get good results from it. You could give it a go if it worked for you in the past, but remember it isn't a substitute for clean eating and plenty of cardio. Good luck with it though fella. :becky:


----------

